# Vise Advice



## 3Spaniels (May 29, 2011)

I have recently acquired a Jet JMD 2hp 110V Mill/Drill from a neighbor that has power feed on the quill. I am now in need of a milling vise. Any advice on this topic is certainly appreciated. Since a fixed income is presently the order of the day, I won't be spending $1,000's.

Thanks!


----------



## rodburner (May 29, 2011)

I've got the Shars vise and it seems to be very decent for the price.


----------



## randyjaco (May 29, 2011)

One of the Kurt clones should serve your needs well. I have used them for years and they have served me well. I now have an actual Kurt and I haven't noticed any great improvement in my work 8^)

Randy


----------

